# Oc With P5Q-E



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9


FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1066
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: Auto
Common Performance Level [10] 
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.28
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50 
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO 
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 

NB Voltage: 1.10
NB GTL Reference: AUTO

SBridge Voltage: 1.10

PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto
NB Clock Skew : Auto

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled 


My PC restarts when Windows is Loading, Advise me


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bump cpu voltage to 1.32


----------

